# FreeBSD 7.1 on vmware workstation 6.5



## sodumb (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have successfully installed freebsd 7.1 on vmware.

I am trying to install vmware tools for GUI.

i tried to run vmware-install.pl with "./vmware-install.pl" but the message i am getting is "command not found." even that file is there!

Thank you

sodumb


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2009)

It can mean that a command *inside* that program cannot be found (like the /path/to/perl).


----------



## sodumb (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for reply.

I am totally newbie.

How to install perl command to freebsd? is there good "how to" step by step instructions that easy to read for newbie?

Thank you

sodumb


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2009)

sodumb said:
			
		

> How to install perl command to freebsd? is there good "how to" step by step instructions that easy to read for newbie?


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## felix (Apr 27, 2009)

Use */usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools* and */usr/ports/emulators/vmw*!


----------

